# Poisoned and struggling to fall pregnant h and I fighting



## Epifany (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi 

So, I’m a little dramatic but not really. I have serious mercury poisoning going on and I’ve had it since a child. I have paralysing anxiety and depression which I’ve been trying to manage despite the toxins in my system. The anxiety is just bad though, I can’t complete normal tasks and that exacerbates the anxiety. It’s also been manifesting physically I’m getting sick and I’m constantly in pain. No it’s not that bad that I need to be hospitalised but it’s bad. I went to lots of doctors but finally got to the root cause of my issue and it’s going to cost me quite a bit to get help.

I think it might be affecting my falling pregnant too. So the husband and I got into a big fight this evening he said he wishes I’m not the person who carries his children. So I said I hope we get divorced soon and you’ll leave with another womaN and that I hope I find a man who can actually give me kids. (I strongly suspect there’s an issue with him and yes I hit below the belt, he said his statement with such hatred that I wanted him to feel pain.) then he said I’m barren and ugly and he wishes he had a healthy wife with no health issues. I have no words and I know I’m at fault too But wow.

I just had it. Earlier on he yelled at me for no good reason and threatened to hit me and all that just built up. This man and I aren’t right for each other. After this fight my nose just started bleeding profusely and I’ve literally never had a nose bleed in my life. I constantly have headaches with all my issues and the stress of this marriage is weighing me down further. I physically and mentally don’t have energy anymore and I’m literally in survival mode.

its a lot right now. Marriage just doesn’t seem worth it to me. I feel like he knows all my weak points and is using it against me and I’ve started doing the same because tit for tat but I know all too well that is more dangerous. In any case I don’t want to fall pregnant with anyone’s child right now because I can pass on the mercury. 

i have lost a lot of weight cause I can only eat organic fruits and vegetables, things like organic meat are really expensive where I’m from. I’m not in a good space and at this point I feel I’m better off alone because I need to heal and take care of myself without this extra burden. I don’t have a question and I know I was wrong don’t blast me for it , I did apologise and have asked for forgiveness. I do need to bite my tongue. The world owes me nothing not even my own husband. I am alone and I’ve come to terms with it but just wish I could actually be alone without all this, it’d make my life a bit easier.

thanks for reading my rant.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

You BOTH need to learn how to communicate fairly without the biting comments. What he said was certainly beyond what he should have said which of course triggered your response.

CAN the mercury poisoning be reversed? I would think you should NOT be getting pregnant with that over your head. You have enough stress now as it is. Perhaps you and your husband can put talks of having kids off until your primary health issues are resolved?

Sounds to me like you are both completely stressed out and are taking it out on EACH OTHER. Maybe you should both go exercise together when you feel frustrated (even just go for a walk together).

You need to learn to "fight fair" and Marriage counseling can help with that.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Do not have children with that man! He's horribly abusive. It's not fair to bring children into that situation! 

Get away from this violent situation. take care of your medical problems and then worry about getting pregnant or finding a man who isn't violent. Seriously I don't know what you're thinking still being there.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Do you know what caused this mercury poisoning? Its a bad idea to try and get pregnant if you have mercury poisoning as it can affect the baby.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Epifany said:


> Hi
> 
> So, I’m a little dramatic but not really. I have serious mercury poisoning going on and I’ve had it since a child. I have paralysing anxiety and depression which I’ve been trying to manage despite the toxins in my system. The anxiety is just bad though, I can’t complete normal tasks and that exacerbates the anxiety. It’s also been manifesting physically I’m getting sick and I’m constantly in pain. No it’s not that bad that I need to be hospitalised but it’s bad. I went to lots of doctors but finally got to the root cause of my issue and it’s going to cost me quite a bit to get help.
> 
> ...


 Go to a homeopath who does HDT protocol and get a simple, fast, painless and natural mercury detox. Im sure is way cheaper then whatever youre thinking of doing, and it works wonders.


----------



## Epifany (Jun 11, 2016)

moon7 said:


> Go to a homeopath who does HDT protocol and get a simple, fast, painless and natural mercury detox. Im sure is way cheaper then whatever youre thinking of doing, and it works wonders.


Hi thanks a lot. I will consider this. It is my dental work since a child, I had work done at a very young age cause my teeth didn’t grow well for some reason. And I’ve been in and out of the dentists since small. So I’ve got to correct all that work. And even though I’m on a comprehensive medical aid they won’t cover anything unless it’s done in hospital it’s very ridiculous where I am. Anyway after all this I will definitely look into what you said and start detoxing properly. Thank you !


----------



## Epifany (Jun 11, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Do you know what caused this mercury poisoning? Its a bad idea to try and get pregnant if you have mercury poisoning as it can affect the baby.


hi yes, all my dental work since a child my teeth didn’t grow well and I’ve had questionable work done since age 8. It started then and it’s 20 years later and the effects are really getting to me I’m in a lot of pain as I type this. And yes I am not aiming to fall pregnant right now as I don’t want to put any human through all this trauma. My Anxiety has a lot to do with the toxins in my body. And I’m jus upset because my parents paid a lot for dentists but they didn’t know any better. Lucky I found good biological dentist who will see me through the process. I will then actively aim to remove toxins, not just take detoxing supplements and THEN I can consider having a baby given my marriage isn’t in the drain lol


----------



## Epifany (Jun 11, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Do not have children with that man! He's horribly abusive. It's not fair to bring children into that situation!
> 
> Get away from this violent situation. take care of your medical problems and then worry about getting pregnant or finding a man who isn't violent. Seriously I don't know what you're thinking still being there.


Thanks for your response. He can be abusive for sure, I was also wrong. At this point I don’t have energy for anything but after all this we will have to decide if we really want this as we aren’t very happy together


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Look, you're better off with no one than someone abusive or who just makes you miserable. I know you are also at fault, but that just means you two are too dysfunctional to be together.


----------

